# "Hollow Earth Expedition" Game Demo, Sat July 14th (The Game Parlor, Chantilly VA)



## madwabbit (Jul 4, 2007)

*What:* “Hollow Earth Expedition” Game Demo (A 2007 ORIGINS Award Nominee For Role-playing Game Of The Year!)

*Where:* The Game Parlor, Chantilly VA (Sully Place Shopping Ctr, 13936 Metrotech Drive, Chantilly, VA 20151)

*When:* Saturday July 14th, two demo sessions -- 1200pm-400pm and 500pm-900pm

*Who:* Tom Cadorette, tom.cadorette@gmail.com, 703-244-9084

*Hollow Earth Expedition* (*Exile Game Studio*)
A 2007 ORIGINS Award Nominee for Role-Playing Game Of The Year!

_First we discovered that the Earth is round._ 

_Then we discovered that it’s hollow._

_Now we must keep its secrets from falling into the wrong hands._ 

Explore one of the world’s greatest and most dangerous secrets: the Hollow Earth, a savage land filled with dinosaurs, lost civilizations, and ferocious savages! Players take on the roles of pulp-era characters such as two-fisted adventurers, rugged explorers, eager academics, and intrepid journalists investigating the mysteries of the Hollow Earth.  Or the action might be centered on the Surface World, as mysterious secret societies and nations on the brink of world war all vie for control of what may be the most important discovery in all of human history. 

Set in the tense and tumultuous 1930s, the action-filled _Hollow Earth Expedition_ (HEX) is inspired by the literary works of genre giants Edgar Rice Burroughs, Jules Verne, and Sir Arthur Conan Doyle, as well as the pulp hero stories and movies, from Flash Gordon to Indiana Jones. The game’s action is powered by the *Ubiquity*  engine, an innovative role-playing system that emphasizes storytelling and cinematic action. 

Two four-hour HEX demos (up to 6 players per demo) will be held on * Saturday July 14th at The Game Parlor in Chantilly, VA* (location and store info *available here*).  If you are interested in participating in a demo, pre-registration by email or telephone  at the contact info listed above is strongly encouraged, as available spaces will be given to registrants first, with all remaining spaces then opened to walk-ups, first-come first-served.

See you there on Saturday July 14th -- get ready for all kinds of pulpy  HEX goodness and excitement!


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir (Jul 9, 2007)

Will this by any chance be the same scenario as the Intro one being run at GenCon?


----------



## madwabbit (Jul 9, 2007)

Rodrigo Istalindir said:
			
		

> Will this by any chance be the same scenario as the Intro one being run at GenCon?



No, although it almost was  .  I will be running the Intro scenario at GenCon (Parts 1 and 2), but for the Game Parlor demo, I'm going to run a modified version of the scenario in the HEX corebook.  Please send me an email if you're interested in participation, because there is plenty of space still available -- we'd love to have you on-board!

--tom


----------



## Piratecat (Jul 9, 2007)

Everyone, play this if you possible can -- the game is great.


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir (Jul 9, 2007)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Everyone, play this if you possible can -- the game is great.




It was the loser in my first annual 'I have three books in my hand and can only afford two' contest last year at GenCon.  It has called to me ever since, so much so that I'm playing in *two* games this year.


----------



## madwabbit (Jul 9, 2007)

Rodrigo,

Again, I'd love to see you at the demo -- there will be copies on hand for sale, plus freebies from the game publisher.  And... I will likely be running a regular campaign, but I need to gauge response from the demos first.

Tom


----------



## madwabbit (Jul 9, 2007)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Everyone, play this if you possible can -- the game is great.



Thanks for the plug -- it's good to know that there are other folks that see how incredibly cool this game is.

Tom


----------



## madwabbit (Jul 12, 2007)

NOTE:  I've received several queries as to whether this will be the demo that will be running at GenCon.  No, it will not, although it almost was.  The demo is definitely drawn from official HEX material, with some minor tweaks and such here and there.

Register soon, and we'll see you there!

--tom


----------

